# I frame and J frame difference?



## Helios

Ok, I'm going to plead ignorance on this subject. 

Could someone tell me the difference between a I-frame and a J-frame revoler. My dad found a S&W 38 Regulation Police (chrome, 4" barrel) that was given to my grandfather by a city mayor a long time ago and we were trying to figure out how old this thing is and its value. I didn't get much info from my dad but will get more later. Anybody got any ideas how to determin the age of this pistol. 

I saw in my search that this model (#33 I think) went from a I-Frame to a J-Frame in 1961. I'm no expert by any means but that does not seem right. Production was from 1917 to 1940 and then after the war till 1974.

I know some of you guys could tell me alot about this thing and I could really use some help. Thanks:smt102


----------



## Old Padawan

I dont know the history, but the I frame is smaller. It was most commonly used for .32 cal.


----------



## Old Padawan

I dont know the history, but the I frame is smaller. It was most commonly used for .32 cal. 

Attention shoppers! Would Bob Wright please report to the forum. Bob Wright to the forum please.


----------



## Bob Wright

Sorry to be late.

The I-Frame was the first small frame modern hand ejector Smith, successor to the Ladysmiths. It was the frame on which the Terrier was based.

The I-frame had a very short cylinder window, too short to accommodate a cylinder long enough for the .38 Special cartridge. So, essentially, the frame was simply stretched enough to build the .38 Specials, the Chief's Special, etc. In time, the I-frame was dropped, and the then Kit guns, etc. were built on the J-frame. Not sure when this occurred, but I-frames were still available in the 'forties.

Bob Wright

Did a little research, found the I-frame was made from about 1900 until 1950. It was orginally referred to as a .32 frame, hence the designation ".22/32" as in ".22/32 Kit Gun" and ".22/32 Target" indicating the gun was a .22 built on the .32 frame. As a .22 or .32 (.32 S & W Long) it was a six-shot revolver. Later it was made in .38 S & W caliber, becoming a five shot revolver. The .38 Regulation Police and .32 Regulation Police were fairly popular for awhile, but the .38 Special cartridge become the police standard at that time. The .38 Terrier was an I-Frame pocket revolver, and was superceeded by the .38 Special Chief's Special, a J-Frame revolver.


----------

